# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Endcaps for stairs - cut to size

## oohsam

Hey all, 
Im building stairs, and require merbau on the ends of the stairs. However, its not a standard width. (standard being, that merbau comes in)
So anyway. I need to trim/plane/cut the width of a merbau board, but there are 7 to do @ 3m each. Maybe im being lazy but doing this by hand with merbau will be hard, and my hand cutting skills are not all that great.  
Is there somewhere I can go to get this done on a table saw?... 
I made a staircase in the back of merbau but was only 1M wide, so using my electric plane was no trouble, this is a bit trickier.  
Cheers.  
Excuse the fotos, they are bad.

----------


## ricey250

Try your local joinery.
I recently got some decking trimmed from 85mm to 55mm and it only cost about 15 bucks for a couple of 2m lengths.
Did a great job, finished the edge nicely and saved me heaps of time and hassle.
Not sure if there is a cabinet maker or joinery place near you, but that's where i'd be heading. :2thumbsup:  
Cheers, 
Ricey

----------


## binda

How much do you want to cut them down by? Any half decent power saw with a guide would do the job i would think. Set the guide to the width you require and away you go. As for edging a course sand paper will round over the sharp edge or if you are in a capital city go to Carba-Tec and buy one of these.   http://www.carbatec.com.au/detailing...cornering-tool 
If you do let us know how you go, I have always wanted one.

----------


## Connollys

Any cabinet maker will have a rip saw and be able to do that for you. Im sure you can find one near by who would be happy to do it for you.
Cheers

----------

